# Post graduate research sector visa



## Neelam_5 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I had applied for my student visa (post graduate research sector) on 10th June, 2017. My scholarship offer was valid till 31st July, but my visa was not granted in time. Also, I couldn't get an extension in Scholarship.
The visa processing time on AHC website is given as 77 days for 90% of the applications but it has been 3 months since I applied, and my visa application status still shows 'assessment in progress'.


----------



## rohit_a24 (Dec 28, 2017)

did you get the visa.. what baout your scholarship


----------



## Neelam_5 (Sep 9, 2017)

rohit_a24 said:


> did you get the visa.. what baout your scholarship


Hi.
I didn't get my visa on time and, I haven't received an extension on the Scholarship as well.
Also, I didn't get the Scholarship in the next round so, I have decided to cancel my admission and I am withdrawing my student visa application.

Thanks.


----------



## rohit_a24 (Dec 28, 2017)

Dear Neelam,

very sorry to hear that. 

Why do think they have taken so much time to give the Visa. Which university did you apply for. My wife is having an offer from UNSW. We have applied for visa on 20th Dec'17 for a course which will begin on 26/2/18. If you can let know the reason for such a long visa process, we will try to be careful in our application.

Thanks,
Rohit.


----------



## Neelam_5 (Sep 9, 2017)

rohit_a24 said:


> Dear Neelam,
> 
> very sorry to hear that.
> 
> ...


 Hello,
Well they didn't specify any reasons at all. All these months the status of my application was "assessment in progress". They did ask for some documents initially but I never heard back after that. 
There are some of my friends who got visa in a month and some others who got in more than 3 months.Might be it also depends on the type of funding also. Sometimes, self- funded people get it early. Anyways, it is always better to apply with sufficient time in hand.
Good luck with your wife's application!

Thanks.


----------



## rohit_a24 (Dec 28, 2017)

Neelam_5 said:


> Hello,
> Well they didn't specify any reasons at all. All these months the status of my application was "assessment in progress". They did ask for some documents initially but I never heard back after that.
> There are some of my friends who got visa in a month and some others who got in more than 3 months.Might be it also depends on the type of funding also. Sometimes, self- funded people get it early. Anyways, it is always better to apply with sufficient time in hand.
> Good luck with your wife's application!
> ...


Thanks for the reply. We are self funded. Hope it works out fine.


----------



## Neelam_5 (Sep 9, 2017)

Good luck!


----------

